# I have eggs!!! Babiessss



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

im soooo excited!! they spawned! honestly it looks like at most there is 30 egg but thats good enough for my first time. so when about will i be able to start and see what tails they have? my female is great not torn up at all, definatly shaken up. but YEAAAA!!


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

At seven weeks you'll start seeing color.
eight to eleven weeks you could probably see tail type and length.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

CONGRATS!!! YAY!! Good luck with them. Keep us posted!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

otep is funny, he wont move out from uneder the nest to even eat he just sit there and stares. its so cute


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Awww that is cute! Congrats! keep us super updated lol. What are you going to feed the fry? What did you spawn again? Two VTs?? I can't remember, lol sorry.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Yay congrats! Was it the VT and CT spawn attempt? Keep us updated!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

yea it was a mustard gas ct female...i guesss thats what its called, she looks like all the pics people say that about, and an almost all black, he has a little tiny blue spot on his upper fin and some red in his other two, vt male. im feeding brine shrimp they are currently being hatched also.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yay. Can't wait to see what they look like. You should take pics every so often and post them. That would be interesting for people like me who have never bred bettas before.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yay!!!!!!!!!! SO exciting!!!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

so i took pics of my girl and boy, and ive got some really really good pics, but i can find the cord to connect the cam to the comp any where so when my mom comes home ill have her find it then ill post some pics.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol okay.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Are they hatching yet?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Yay! I cannot wait to see how the tails turn out!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

It would be cool if they were sorta like crowntails with like thicker curved tips. I don't know. Trying to figure out how they'll come out. lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It will be interesting to see what they look like.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> It would be cool if they were sorta like crowntails with like thicker curved tips. I don't know. Trying to figure out how they'll come out. lol.


itsnt that like the comb tails? god i would love if they ended up looking like comb tails. theyre not hatching yet. and my mom has yet to find her camera cord, but i will believe me let you know when they start to hatch


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ok, great! We can't wait for pics.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

http://s441.photobucket.com/albums/qq133/thexypirate/?action=view&current=P7270008.jpg

this is my pair they are both in this pic, you cant see how amazing she really is but this is them


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

They're both very pretty. Can't wait to see the babies


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I couldn't see the pics but I saw the one in the link. Very pretty!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

YAY!!! I hope mine spawn soon!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope they do too. I think it would be cool to have 2 members with successful spawns.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah it would.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

They are pretty! This is exciting!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I know! I hope Mr.Vampire's bettas spawn. I want to see all the baby bettas lol. And see how they turn out. Ahh the anticipation.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Wouldn't it be cool if like the tails can out half veil and half crown. o-o


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

i cant wait to see how they turn out. im sooo excited they havent hatched yet its been a little over 24 hours if they spawned when i think they did.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

_*my fish wont mate ,i have the girl in a larger tank than the males how can i persuae them to mate:lol:*_


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

5green said:


> _*my fish wont mate ,i have the girl in a larger tank than the males how can i persuae them to mate:lol:*_


Well what are you doing?


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

how well have your researched? be sure you know what your doing...and you dont seem to because the girl isnt supposed to be in the larger tank, the male is


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

sooo hes let like 15-20 drop onto the bottom of the tank and isnt picking them up


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh no. Are there still some in the nest??


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, research is very important so you know what you're doing.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

yea there was still alot in the nest and he eventually picked them up and THEY HATCHED! its great they keep falling and he keeps picking them back up and putting them in the nest my dad woke me up early and was like "nick they hatched but hes eating them!!"


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

They hatched?!?! Yay!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

That's awesome they hatched!! Woohoo!


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Awesome ^^


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

how long does it take when youre fish are ready to spawn and how can you tell?


*mom of*

*a female betta fish*

*and male betta ,jojo*


*dont have a name for my female betta fish any suggjetions ?*


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Males will build a bubble nest.
Female usually have a nice plump belly, a small little white bump between their pelvic fins, and dark vertical lines along their body.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

yea thats pretty much it. but i was wonder about when do they start to free swim? my brine shrimp hatched, i thinki jumped the gun alittle.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

They become free swimming in about two days.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

yea i went over board, as soon as i saw the eggs i was like yea time for the brine shrimp now this whole batch will be dead before the babies neeed them


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Eh.. well they live about 20 hours... so you may still be able to use them, just put them in the tank tonight before bed.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

yea ill do that i gave my other fish some too already just so they dont go to waste. any one know how guppies do with brine shrimp? i dont want to give them any if itll hurt them. i gave my gold fish bloodworms one time and the next morning all of them were dead


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats on them hatching!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

my boy has let some sink and isnt picking them back up  sad


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ilovemyshiny said:


> my boy has let some sink and isnt picking them back up  sad


Fry will survive on the bottom until they are free-swimming.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

He's probably exhausted. Don't worry, the fry will still live as long as nothing eats it.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

whew, cause theres alot, yea he works non stop i feel bad.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Plus by tonight the fry will be free swimming.. so just keep and eye out.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

some seem to be already but not most


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yay! I'm so happy for you! Pictures when they get bigger!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

i feel like they are slowly disaprearing. they are stil not really free swiming, but there doesnt seem to be a many of them


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Have you taken the male out?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah have you taken the male out yet? He needs to come out.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

no they still arnt completely free swiming..sooo but i guess i willl


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ilovemyshiny said:


> no they still arnt completely free swiming..sooo but i guess i willl


Fry will live on the bottom until free swimming. It's time to feed them, since the ones that becaome free swimming first are ours ahead of the last ones and are starving.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

yea i hate my self right now. im pretty sure some starved. im soo upset. i have about 5 that seem to be okay, but i cant see many at all. alot are lachted onto the edge and on to the plant and hiding places. only 2 seemed to be swiming around eating.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hate to say it but you may only have a few to survive, if any but this is your first attempt and I think you've done very well so don't get discouraged.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

No one gets very many bettas on their first breed. Don't be discouraged.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, it's just your first time. It will be better next time. At least you've still got a few.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

thanks for the encoragement guys....but one the plus side....i kinda lied...not on purpose but their seem to be alot more than i thought that survived. so im pretty happy i praying for atleast one to survive and i have more than i thought


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ilovemyshiny said:


> thanks for the encoragement guys....but one the plus side....i kinda lied...not on purpose but their seem to be alot more than i thought that survived. so im pretty happy i praying for atleast one to survive and i have more than i thought


That's ok. But you have more!!!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

i have tons!!  so so happy..so can you put ghost shrimp in with the fry? ghost shrimp help keep the tanks clean right? or am i decived?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd be afraid the shrimp would eat the fry.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

okay i wont do that...so theyre probably safe wiht the guppies right? i bought two today.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Betta fry are awfully tiny. I don't think I'd put guppies with them until they got bigger.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Betta fry are awfully tiny. I don't think I'd put guppies with them until they got bigger.


I think she was saying if it was ok to put the shrimp with the guppies.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, ok. I misunderstood. I thought she was talking about putting them with the fry. My bad.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah you should be able to put the guppies and shrimp together. Nothing with the fry though.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

congrats on your babies! i'm happy that lots survived. and i was curious, about how many of the fry will actually survive in a spawn? i have heard the typical warnings about having lots of room as there will be up to 300 that hatch, but how many should you expect to have to get rid of?


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

i put my shrimp with my guppies. and about 30-40 that hatched i think i have about 20 that are doing fantastic.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Awesome!!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

that's great!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

srry its been so long since an update. busy week. soo the babies are getting really big, and i have about 30 i think. its kinda hard to count. so i take them out and separate them when they start to fight. about how long is that?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so glad the babies are doing so well! Congrats. You'll have to ask MrVampire when to separate them. I would just keep an eye on them and separate them when they start getting aggressive with each other.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Agression starts at week five through 8. I reccomend jarring at 6-8 weeks of age. Just to prevent torn fins.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good info!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

So happy you've got some babies! Can't wait for pics.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We want pics!!l lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Piccies piccies piccies! What do their tails look like?


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

they are still just a little black speck with a clear body...well their bodies turn pink just after eat (the brine shrimp)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ilovemyshiny said:


> they are still just a little black speck with a clear body...well their bodies turn pink just after eat (the brine shrimp)


The pink is the shrimp, if you didn't know that, lol


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

yea lol i did know that


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How are they doing?


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, we HAVE to see pics!! lol, and congrats on the babies!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

they are doing great and i took pics the other day and it was really difficult to see them in so give it a few more days or a week and then i ll try again. im getting me next pair ready now too :


----------



## Shawtee (Jun 2, 2009)

how hard did you find it? and arent betta fish meant to eat there babies alive? x


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats on the spawn and good luck with the fry! Seems things are going well so far


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The male is removed after the babies become free swimming.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

yea it wasnt as hard as i thought it would be and my boy never tried to eat the babies but i removed him like 3 days after they hatched.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Congratz and good luck with the babies!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats! Your a granny!  :-D LOL

Good luck with the fry!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

some of the babies look like theyre not growing at all and some are huge and have defined eyes(they look blue )


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Post some pics I wanna see them they sound beautiful ;]


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

well i found my camera so now i need batteries then ill get you all some pics. okay sowhat is the best thing to feed them after the brine shrimp. i read feed them crushed adult betta food.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ilovemyshiny said:


> well i found my camera so now i need batteries then ill get you all some pics. okay sowhat is the best thing to feed them after the brine shrimp. i read feed them crushed adult betta food.


I use crushed bloodworms. How old are they?


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

they are almost 3 weeks old, on occasion i mix grinded up bloodworms in when i give them the brine shrimp.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ilovemyshiny said:


> they are almost 3 weeks old, on occasion i mix grinded up bloodworms in when i give them the brine shrimp.


Ok. That's good then.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We can't wait for pics! It sounds like everything is going great with the babies!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah sounds like everything is going well!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Sounds like things are going well! I can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, CONGRATS! I can't believe I didn't find this thread sooner. I can't wait to see more pics


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Congratz! pics?


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## palomino (Sep 1, 2009)

How do you know when they lay their eggs ? My bettafish were acting kinda of funny today. Now it seems that there are some bubbles on top of the water with some white stuff inside or out side can't tell this is the first time we have betta fish in our home. So please if you know what is going on &what we should do for them.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Do you have a male and female together?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldn't house a male with a female. They shouldn't be put together except for breeding purposes only.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

sounds like you have eggs...and i can see color in some of my fishies....only red so far, on looks like it has a dark outline. when i charge my cam i will have pics  they have really cute big eyes.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How old are they now?


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

almost 5 weeks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool!! How many do you have?


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

about 50 i think give or take some.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That many, huh? Wow, that's great!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Post pics soon! Oh the suspense! lol AWESOME congratz on the fry! I bet they will be BEAUTIFUL!


----------

